# Living in Katherine NT



## simon and stef (Aug 13, 2009)

My wife and I are moving to Katherine NT in the next month as my wife has a job there. Has anyone lived there, been or stayed there and does anyone know much about the place? Thanks, Simon.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi simon and stef, 

Welcome to the forum. 

I've moved your post to the Aussie main forum where you'll get more replies. 

I can't help you since I'm in South Australia and haven't been to NT yet. 

Good luck with your move,
Karen


----------



## simon and stef (Aug 13, 2009)

kaz101 said:


> Hi simon and stef,
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...


Hi Karen.

Many thanks for that. Hopefully we'll get some replies.

It's only a week now before we go!!


----------

